# Part support for HPI RS4 MT Electric



## bluelightracer (Mar 4, 2002)

Since it's been discontinued, are parts available for this HPI model? I am looking at getting a used one and need to know if I will still be able to rebuild it. Thanks


----------



## bluelightracer (Mar 4, 2002)

Anyone???


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Generally parts are still available for it.


----------



## BluesFan (Aug 31, 2003)

A-Arms and hubs really shouldn't be a problem considering they are the same ones used for the nitro version. I believe the cvds are shared with the nitro as well. I think the belts and differentials are still used in current HPI touring cars, but I'm less sure on that one. That really only leaves the chassis, shock towers, and upper deck. Just be careful to not break those parts, or stock up on them now.


----------

